# Steering servo glitching on TC5



## muffin man (May 7, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone could help me out with a glitching problem I am having with my TC5 touring car.

As I apply throttle, the steering glitches slightly in either direction. As more throttle is applied the glitching gets progressively worse. 

The radio system is a JR XS3 and I've tried several frequencies and the problem is still there. I've also tried several different antenna configurations and locations within the car.

The servos I've tried in the car so far are a Spektrum Z270 and a JR Z270. Both act the same way.

I've tried 3 different speed controls....Novak Cyclone, TC2, and a GTX. No changes between any of them.

The motor is a Fantom stock 27T with a recently turned comm. On the dyno, it reaches 26,000 rpms at 4.5 volts. Just wondering if I'm getting some type of interference.

Thanks for any help or ideas.

Allen


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

muffin man said:


> Just wondering if anyone could help me out with a glitching problem I am having with my TC5 touring car.
> 
> As I apply throttle, the steering glitches slightly in either direction. As more throttle is applied the glitching gets progressively worse.
> 
> ...


I have had a motor do that same exact thing BUT also had a loose connection in my reciever(internal) hope that helps.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Did your radio act up before you turned the motor comm?


----------



## muffin man (May 7, 2008)

Hello. Thanks for the quick replies. I did test another brand new receiver in the car and still have the same problem. I'm using the XS3 for 3 different cars (TC5, 18T, and T4) and the TC5 is the only one I'm having the problem with.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

With all that being said try another motor anything you got it has to be interferance.


----------



## muffin man (May 7, 2008)

Hello again. Just installed another motor, and the glitching is much less frequent. I don't typically solder in resistors, is this something I should be doing? Thanks again.

Allen


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

muffin man said:


> Hello again. Just installed another motor, and the glitching is much less frequent. I don't typically solder in resistors, is this something I should be doing? Thanks again.
> 
> Allen


Im not so sure about resistors on motors but usually capasitors help reduce RF.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

The fantom stock motor should have caps on it. Just make sure the tabs are making good contact.


----------



## muffin man (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I don't see any caps on the stock Fantom motor, so maybe they were removed. I'll install some and see how it works.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

muffin man said:


> Thanks for the information. I don't see any caps on the stock Fantom motor, so maybe they were removed. I'll install some and see how it works.


You'll need at least three caps. Since most motor caps are bi polar, connection shouldn't be a problem. Place a cap across the motor + & - connections and from the - to the can and the + to the motor can. Just remember if this is an adjustable timing motor leave enough slack to adjust your timing.


----------



## muffin man (May 7, 2008)

Got it....thank you Mike and others who responded.

Allen


----------

